# Piko Train set at Tuesday Morning



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

In today's newspaper there was an ad from Tuesday Morning, the store that is open periodically during the year and always re-opens on a Tuesday. 

In the ad there is a Piko train set listed for sale at $149.99. The two cars shown in the ad look to be very toylike but there is a small steam switcher and a loop of track, this might be worth the price. Might be worth a look.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

There are 2 sets. one of them NYC the Other UP. 

Here are the links to them. 

NYC 
http://shop.tuesdaymorning.com/dsp_productDetail.asp?ssid=1&pid=7847 

UP 
http://shop.tuesdaymorning.com/dsp_productDetail.asp?ssid=1&pid=7845 


JP


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I finally made it my local Tusday Morning store this afternoon (Sunday) and looked at the Piko set as advertised for sale. 

I did not buy the set, the locomotive and cars are very toy like. the only value I see in the set is the small circle of brass code 332 track and for $150.00 one can acquire more track that what is offered in the set.


----------

